# What scale are Aristo built up structures?



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I got a stone viaduct for Christmas and while at the local train shop I was looking at some other Aristocraft built up structures. I assume Aristo structures are 1/29 but one can never truly tell does anyone know What scale are Aristo built up structures?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

They are 1/24 more or less. Some of the molds have been around for a long time like this freight depot bought as an old Hobbytown kit - 










-Brian


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I figured they were somewhat large for 1/29. I was looking at the Aristo built up Church and some things about seemed large for 1/29. Just thought Aristo marketed them as 1/29 and thought if they were marketed that way they would be well, uh, 1/29

Nate


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep well, with AristoCraft black can be white and white can be black depending what they need it to be .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've asked Lewis a number of times,1:24th sales better. Same with Just plain folk. John said 1:29 just don't sale. 1:24th why ?? I have no clue.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I:24 was an easy math solution long ago, but I suspect it can "work" for both 1:29 and 1:20.3. Maybe the history is also tied into the old 1:24 trains, but 1:24 buildings just keep happening.. 

If they made "scale" buildings, we probably would get 1:20.3 (disaster for 1:29), or 1:32 which would probably be too small a market. 

Just some thoughts. 

Greg


----------

